# خريطة منزل



## جمال احويج (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم --يمكن الأستفادة من الخريطة.
:63:


----------



## abdolkadr (23 مارس 2009)

لم افهم سؤالك اخي ارجو التوضيح ماذا تقصد
هل تقصد انه (هل يمكن الاستفادة من مخطط المنزل بما انه على شكل pdf ) ام ماذا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (24 مارس 2009)

حلوة الخريطة ( المسقط ) بس دا دور واحد 

وفقك الله


----------



## جمال احويج (26 مارس 2009)

*اليكم مسقط ارضي اخر وانشاءالله يعجبكم.. حيث مسموح انشاء شقتين ..علية..*

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي...اقصد من الأستفادة هو تنفيدها او ارسالها لصديق....:63:


----------



## جمال احويج (21 أبريل 2009)

*مسقط افقي رائع*

مسقط افقي لمنزل تصميم فقط ويحتاج الى بعض التكميل فى السلم 
ممكن تفيدونا كيف يمكن التحميل بدون pdfبيش يمكن ان اعطيكم مساقط اخري وواجهات علما بان الواجهات تاخد وقت في التصميم وياريت تكونو راظيين علينا فى الرد برنامج دورين وواجهات صعب تحميل في ملف واحد اضهاره اليكم الا ببرنامج ارشى كاد ....وهد بياخد وقت.......والسلام عليكم


----------



## الكونت دي مونت (21 أبريل 2009)

المهندس اشرف_ بيرسل التحية للطالب الممتاز علي بن عفيف وفقك اللة _


----------



## بسام الجنابي (2 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## REDOUIK (2 فبراير 2010)

*مخطط فيلا*

مخطط فيلا ارجوا أن يعجبكم


----------



## بسام الشامى (2 أبريل 2010)

ياسلام كلها حلوه جدا بس لوكان لها طابق تانى راح تكون احسن بكتير


----------



## جمال احويج (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المسقط جدا رائع


----------



## بكريوسف (9 يونيو 2010)

ارجو تصميم منزل يكون موقعة في الزاوية اي الركن 200مترمربع


----------



## جمال احويج (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي من زمان مشفتش ردودكم وانشاء الله نتواصل معكم .........


----------



## adel104 (14 يناير 2012)

أشكر حضرتك على الخارطة الجميلة


----------



## talan77 (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرزات (14 يناير 2012)




----------



## Mohanad AL-dulaimi (14 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ثائر غازي (18 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## جمال احويج (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي...من وقت طويل لم ار ردودكم


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك استاذجمال ..... اعمال جميلة اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## AOZ777 (14 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور على المسقط جدا رائع*​


----------

